# Scottish Gaelic: Caileag



## 2Ps

Callidgh

I'm not sure of the spelling. It's part of a pet name that my Highlander used to call me, as in 
_mo *callidgh* beag_ + (my name).

What does the word mean?  

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## CapnPrep

_Caileag_ means "girl" in Scottish Gaelic. _Mo chaileag bheag_ = "my little girl".


----------



## 2Ps

Thank you very much!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Closely related to the Irish, mo cailín beag.


----------



## CapnPrep

Should it not be _mo *ch*ailín beag_ in Irish?


----------

